# Entwicklerchat 12.06.09 Chatlog und Übersetzung



## Vetaro (12. Juni 2009)

(Das hier ist das Original-Log auf Englisch. Die Übersetzung findet sich im Beitrag darunter.)

[21:04] <DelmarWynn> Welcome to WarCry's War Council! Today we are pleased to have the developers of Lord of the Rings Online here to chat with about Book 8 and the 
[21:04] <DelmarWynn> new Summer Festival!  Remember that while the chat is going on you can join the general chat in #warcry. 
[21:04] <DelmarWynn> Questions can be submitted to  [QT]Otters by double click on his name or typing /msg [QT]Otters or /q [QT]Otters . Also on questions sent to 
[21:04] <DelmarWynn> [QT]Otters will be put into the queue for answering by the devs. The chat log (English version) will be available shortly after the event at 
[21:04] <DelmarWynn> http://www.warcry.com. 
[21:04] <DelmarWynn> Now on to our honered guests to introduce themselves! 

[21:04] <Amlug> Hi, I'm Amlug.  I am an instance developer.  If you don't know who I am, you should read my blog on mylotro.com.  I can't wait to answer your questions!  I also am very excited that the Red Sox are 8-0 against the Yankees this year! 
[21:04] <Orion> Hello everyone! I am Allan "Orion" Maki. You may know me from such great hits as Weathertop, The Librarof Tham Mirdain, The School of Tham Mirdain, The Witch King's Retreat, Monster Play and most recently the re-vamp to lower level content. 
[21:04] <Sapience> I'm Sapience. I'm part of the Community Team. I herd cats. 
[21:04] <Faya> Hi all, I'm Claire "Faya" Chamielec, the Community Manager for Codemasters Online 
[21:04] <Jalessa> Hi all, I'm Jalessa from the LOTRO Systems team. Hope you have lots of questions about Book 8. I like pie. 
[21:05] <ZombieColumbus> I'm ZC.  I'm a game systemes developer.  I do class balance and itemization these days.  I'm also working on Skirmishes, but we will likely not be talking about them much 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[21:05] <Artician> Hey guys, Artician here.  I am a World Builder who did some choice selections from Moria and a great deal of upcoming content. 

[21:06] <DelmarWynn> TLBOH|Fenrir: *is there gonna be other remake's of the starter/lowlvl areas* as now book 8 starts with bree and book 7 got some new material to Ered Luin , do we see remake of north downs and evendim in the future maybe ? 
[21:07] <Orion> Indeed there is! I am already working on the Lone-lands and after that I will be heading to the North Downs. When we started the low level revamp earlier this year we made the decision to carry that forward to at least level 50! So there will be updates that touch all zones. 
[21:08] <Orion> By the time that we are done there should be at least zones to level from 22-32, 3 for 32-42 and four for 42-52! 


[21:08] <DelmarWynn> Flaps: on one of the dev chat's i asked if there were to be *anymore 24 man instances*. Unfortuntely the response was that you guys were not planning on making anymore of them, any particular reason to why? 
[21:09] <Amlug> Flaps, I may have been the one who answered you before.  While there are no immediate plans for 24-person spaces, that does not mean that we will never do one again.  Right now, the sweet spot for raids is 12-person spaces and for the forseeable future it will remain that way.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[21:09] <DelmarWynn> fabian: I rolled a *Dwarf Guardian, and I like "Endurance of Stone"* however it seems that it has not been updated to include the "new" resistances. Is this intended? If it is, are not elve and man guards favoured because their trait is much more useful by now? 
[21:09] <ZombieColumbus> We decided not to update Endurance of Stone in Moria because felt the ability was already quite good.  Even without adding the additional damage types, the skill can save your life in many situations.  There has been some talk of adding an additional Racial trait for Dwarves that upgrades the skill, but no plans yet. 

[21:12] <DelmarWynn> Marqlar: *Do you have any plans about "scaling" old content* so lvl 60s (or the new lvl capped chars) have a valid reason to go back there? Personally I find it a bit sad that a lot of the great instances/raids like the rift or the annuminas instances go unnoticed by new players. Those are in fact great instances, And I would love an incentive as a lvl capped character to go back there and do those again... 
[21:14] <Sapience> Amlug is typing a very long and complex answer. I think Spellcheck is going to crash 
[21:14] <Amlug> Marqlar.  We have talked about this internally with much debate.  It is a very compelling and interesting idea to entertain.  There are a lot of things to work out to make it work properly and not feel like a recycle of old content with nothing new to put in.  This won't be happening in the forseeable future, but it is something we have not ruled out completely either. 

[21:16] <DelmarWynn>  Eregnos: *Will there be the possibility to pass the redhorn pass?* May the orcs have digged through? The possibility to walk from Eregion to Lothlórien in the daylight would be great! 
[21:16] <Artician> Not in the foreseeable future.  The timeline that players are passing through this area, lore-wise, would not allow for it. In the future if there are land routes over misty-mountains, it would most certainly not be over redhorn. 

[21:17] <DelmarWynn> Tiren: The devs are very active at the official US forums, cudos for that. It gives players a chance to get answers from devs directly and i believe it greatly enhances the way the game is being understood and recieved by its users. We EU custommers however can't take part in the debate with the devs because we can't write on the US forums without registering a US trial account. Are there any plans to change this? 
[21:17] <Orion> While we do not always post on the Codemasters forums, I can assure you that we visit there with regularity. We may not post, but we are there lurking and gathering information from you as well. 

[21:17] <DelmarWynn> Vaelien: Don't you believe that by making the *changes with the special ingredients in crafting* you start to oversimplify the process? Where is the magic in crafting if everyone can make everything? 
Orion: The changes that we are making to the crafting system do not provide the ability for all players to craft in every vocation. It simplifies the process of gathering the optional ingredients and allows for more interdependency between the vocations.
Orion: The goal is not to make crafting a superfluous system. In fact, the goal is to make it more robust and prep it for some larger changes in the future. To do this, we need to ensure that we provide better detail to players and one way to do this is by introducing a standardized set of ingredients that do not drop from umpteen numbers of random locations.

WarCry: Cosmo: "Do turbine intend to add any more *graphical or performance focused enhancements to the game* over the next twelve months?"
[21:20] <Artician> @Cosmo - We're constantly working on our engines performance and quality, but typically it's all in small, unnoticable chunks. 
[21:23] <Artician> For example, in upcoming books there are a number of changes to the graphics engine, player lighting improvements, per-pixel shading for frills, etc.  These all result in slight improvements to look and performance, but for the foreseeable future there are no *major* changes coming up other than this normal, slow evolution of it overall.  I hope that makes sense... 


[21:24] <DelmarWynn>  Marqlar: Are there any plans on incorporating an *instance based freep vs creeps battles* where we could battle it out on equal terms? 
[21:24] <Artician> Its hard to for me to forumlate answers because I'm sitting next to Orion, and he's loud and wordy. 
[21:24] <Jalessa> We'd love to be able to do this, someday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[21:25] <DelmarWynn>  Meeko: Any chance that some of the *epic instances in volumn 1* will be *eased *as not so many people are around to group with who are interested in doing them... or a way to hire npc's to help complete them in future? 
21:25] <Orion> Funny you should ask this. Book 8 will see the first change along these lines. Chapter 11, Orthongroth is already set this way. Moving forward - post Book 8 - we are taking a different approach. My recent work has been focusing on providing both *solo and group version of the Epic instances* to allow players to choose the way that they want to complete the overall epic story. 

[21:25] <DelmarWynn> Templar|Silind: Will there ever be *elite classes?* Classes that you can start from a higher lvl. 
[21:26] <ZombieColumbus> There are no current plans to add new classes in Book 8.  If we do add more classes in the future, we could make them start at higher then level 1 if we decide to go in that direction. 
[21:26] <ZombieColumbus> Though, we like how the Rune-keeper and Warden worked out. 

[21:26] <DelmarWynn> TE|Melgarond: In Book 8 we see *Armor Sets* with 20 Radiance. Im wondering if this is* going to be WoW-like,* means, you need Set 1 for getting Set 2, this one for getting Set 3, and so on? 
[21:27] <Amlug> Part of this is sort of correct?  But Set 3?  What set 3?  Who said anything about Set 3?  I'm confused! 


[21:27] <DelmarWynn> Vetaro: Does it feel discouraging when players tend to only focus on bad things about new content a while after it went live?* Critics always scream louder than happy players*... 
[21:28] <Orion> Not at all. In fact, criticism is excellent it lets us know where we need to improve. The only frustration that arises in when you cannot answer someone as honestly as you would like, due to the rules and regulations in place. Every time that we see something negative we look at the complaints objectively, go back into the game and see what the core of the issue is and see if we can find out what the loud voices are truly trying to say. 
[21:29] <Orion> More often than not the screams can be addressed with something fairly minor. Sometimes, the negative highlights deep-seeded issues and we can make people feel better. I learned a long time ago that you need to have a thich skin in this industry. Keep on smiling and never let them see you sweat. 

[21:30] <DelmarWynn> Morymmus: My Question:I'm playing a lvl 60 Guardian on Morthond. Now we face the problem that guardians are no longer needed fort he watcher- or Filikul-Raid. In fact, most instances are easily solved without us. Are there *any plans to bring the guardian back in the game?* Some Instances which are not Damage-focused i.e.? 
[21:31] <Amlug> We do not want to make guardians obsolete.  Tanklug would be very unhappy!  We have made improvements to the Watcher and we also have several bosses in Dar Narbugud that need one or MORE tanks to succeed.  We will continue to keep the Guardian role viable from a content perspective as much as possible. 
[21:31] <Jalessa> From the LOTRO systems perspective: There are several upcoming systems changes that will increase the overall desirability of the tank role in Instance play. We’re still in the initial stages right now so we are not able discuss any specifics at this time.

[21:32] <DelmarWynn>  Vaelien: Are there going to be introduced *more craft recipies*, especially from drops that give variety? At the moment everything is pretty standard, and crafting seems to be far behind item drops or quest rewards. 
[21:32] <Orion> We have plans. We need to keep them veiled in obscurity for the moment, but I can tell you this: I am very excited about what I have seen thus far and *it is going to make crafters throughout the game, very, very happy*. 

[21:34] <DelmarWynn> Sylvatica`Snowbourn: and, as new classes to the creep side, classes? I mean origins like Gondor, maybe have a *Men on the creep side, from Harad, or Rhûn? *
[21:34] <Jalessa> Not at this time, Sylvatica.

[21:36] <DelmarWynn>  Sasco_BW: Any chance you will make more quests group friendly in terms of objective drops;* dropping for the whole group not just one person? *
[21:37] <Orion> I hope to be able to address these in terms of items that can be taken from landscape going to the group. There are some restrictions, tech-wise, that make parsing all quest objectives directly to fellowships. Where we can address this issue, we will. 

[21:37] <DelmarWynn> Oli|Reborn: my question would be: *will the watcher drop a hope-buff aswell? like thaurlach & thorog? *
[21:37] <Amlug> This is not something that is in the watcher or the Book 8 raid currently.  Sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[21:38] <DelmarWynn>  Eregnos: Will there be some kind of fast travel for mp's?
Jalessa: Because Monster Players already have travel via maps, we do not see a need for additional "fast" travel options at this time.

[21:40] <DelmarWynn> Firemozzi: Will it can be a recorder or *Editor to edit music.ABC music Files for Lotro?* or something?. It would be very nice, to Componise ingame new Songs and something 
[21:40] <Orion> There are many .abc editors out there. We have no intention to create one that is meant for use with LotRO. 


[21:41] <DelmarWynn> Tholori: As for new content, did you ever think of *adding wooden boats* into the game as a way of travelling, like with horses?
[21:44] <Artician> Yes we have considered adding various options for travelling, given the larger bodies of water in the game, and the anduin now bordering Lorien.  We have added a fast travel route across Evendim, for example.  We don't have any near future plans to add boats specifically, but it is definitely one thing that has been discussed for those who don't like Fast Travel, or swimming a lot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[21:45] <Amlug> I like swimming! 
[21:45] * Artician slaps Amlug around a bit with a large trout 

[21:45] <DelmarWynn> hakhu: After the changes to the experience system in Book 7 *I feel that I am leveling too fast.* I've skipped Forochel completely (sadly) and have not yet done any end-region content like Carn Dum, Goblin Town (Misty Mountains) or Library/School (Eregion). I am already level 55 1/2. I've not even started Moria content. Is this as you intended the leveling experience? Any plans to readjust this? 
[21:45] <ZombieColumbus> While we do not want players to feel they are leveing too fast, it's a better problem then the opposite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Since SoA released, we have added more and more content with the intention of giving players the ability to choose what content they play through, as requiring all players to follow exactly the same route through the game. 
[21:45] <ZombieColumbus> We are reaching a place where you could roll and alt and play till cap and play a completely different set of content then you did the last time.  We believe this is a good thing, not a bad thing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[21:46] <DelmarWynn>  Sasco_BW: Naming *crafted items* on a critical success was great, any chance of expanding on that to *include choices in the appearance of the item* to further character variety?
[21:46] <Jalessa> That's an awesome idea Sasco - one that we've had in our own wishlist for a while. 
[21:47] <Jalessa> We'll keep it tucked away. 

--- Minutenlange Stille ---

[21:51] <DelmarWynn>  Lem: Will you be introducing *any new skills for the classes in book 8*, and onwards, before the level caps raised? 
[21:53] <ZombieColumbus> There are no plans to add new skills in Book 8.  Many players already have very full quickslots, and the classes have skill-play rotations we are happy with.  We will continue to tweak existing skills, but do not expect any new skills any time soon. 

[21:53] <DelmarWynn>  Meeko: I would love to see an option added, per character, to *ride my horse side saddle or to stradle it.* That way I could have my female characters ride side saddle. 
[21:54] <Artician> That's a really cool idea.  We have no plans to make that an option, but I am going to take that idea to the rest of my team and present it as my own. 
[21:54] <Artician> >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[21:54] <DelmarWynn>  fabian: oh i forgot one: *when will book 8 go live?* :-) 
[21:54] <Jalessa> Soon (tm) 
[21:54] <Sapience> Soon! (no really...) 
[21:54] <Amlug> Stay tuned... 
[21:54] <ZombieColumbus> Soony 
[21:54] <Faya> Soon! 
[21:54] <Artician> huh?  what? 
[21:54] <Orion> Soon-ish! 
[21:54] <Jalessa> 2009 
[21:54] <Sapience> Woot! Confirmed! 
[21:54] <Amlug> maybe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[21:55] <DelmarWynn> I am so glad I didn't as that question this time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[21:55] <Orion> Wait, where am I? 
[21:55] <ZombieColumbus> who are you people?!? 
[21:55] <Amlug> BRAINS! 
[21:55] <ZombieColumbus> in Amlug?  doubtful 
[21:55] <Jalessa> burn 
[21:55] <Amlug> 4+3 = ?? 
[21:55] <Sapience> He can do math! 
[21:55] <ZombieColumbus> 0:-) 


[21:56] <DelmarWynn> Vincent: do you plan *more features for housing in the future *
[21:57] <Artician> We would certainly love to! 

[21:58] <DelmarWynn> IRCGuest320: *Will creeps have class trait bonusses like freeps?*
[21:58] <Jalessa> This is definitely something that we can look into for Creep additions/changes in the future. 

[21:59] <DelmarWynn>  Felou: Hi, i'm a RPlayer on Estel. All players are now in moria and lorien because of weapon XP... do you plan or ever think of making others new quests or craft-instances in the whole eriador like breeland/the shire/Ereld Luin/Evendim/etc... to make others country living with hi-level? 
[22:00] <Orion> Creating higher level content for earlier leveling areas is going to be difficult. This does not mean we will not do our best to try and get some higher level areas into Eriador. But the time-frame for getting anything like this in is post the re-vamp that I currently working on. 

[22:00] <DelmarWynn>  TallJohn: *Why is that in the more serious quests there's not a reward for every class? *Sometimes when you finish a tough one, there's only rewards for a few classes... 
[22:01] <ZombieColumbus> Making a reward for each of 9 specific classes for every quest is not really feasable.  We try to apread the rewards as much as we can, but we do not intend every quest to give out a perfect reward for every class. 

[22:01] <DelmarWynn>  Meeko: *LMAO tell Artician I think I am in love *
[22:01] <Artician> That's not a question. 
[22:02] <Jalessa> awwww 
[22:02] <Orion> Ewww!!! He's hairy and smells like Bigfoot! 
[22:02] <Sapience> *Averts eyes* 
[22:02] <ZombieColumbus> ::turns to stone:: 
[22:02] * Gatzby puts on the Barry White. 
[22:02] <Amlug> pictures or it isn't true 
[22:02] *** Aura-Lashgug is now known as Aura 
[22:02] * ZombieColumbus turns to stone 
[22:02] <Artician> Hey it's my turn to answer!  You guys aren't supposed to type now! 
[22:02] <ZombieColumbus> forgot my irc commands... 
[22:02] <Amlug> Artician and Meeko sitting in a tree....
[22:03] <Orion> Someone get an axe 
[22:03] * ZombieColumbus crumbles to dust 
[22:03] <Amlug> And my Bow! 
[22:03] <ZombieColumbus> lol 
[22:03] <Sapience> Oh man... I think I'm gonna need a job after this. 
[22:03] <DelmarWynn> Well on the final lovely note... 
[22:03] <Jalessa> me and my eight legs just curled up and died. 
[22:03] * Artician sighs 
[22:03] <ZombieColumbus> TY all 
[22:03] <Amlug> Thanks everyone! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  It has been fun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[22:03] <DelmarWynn> We would like to thank the devs for taking time out to hang with us 
[22:04] <Faya> Thanks everyone!
[22:04] <Artician> Thanks folks.  See you next time 
[22:04] <DelmarWynn> The log in english as you don't want me to translate it will be up on www.warcry.com shortly 
[22:04] <Orion> Good Night everyone! Meeko, don't keep Artician out too late, he needs to work tomorrow. 
[22:04] <Sapience> Thanks everyone! Have a great weekend! 
[22:04] * Amlug goes to cut down a tree. 
[22:04] <Jalessa> Night all, thanks for coming!


----------



## Cyberflips (12. Juni 2009)

gibt doch da oben einen Sticky mit den Regeln, da heißt es: 

Wer was reinstellt muss es vorher auch übersetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (12. Juni 2009)

*Übersetzung:*​

[Allgemeines Begrüßen und Hinweis auf warcry.com]

_Amlug:_ Hi, ich bin Amlug, Instanzentwickler. Wenn ihr nicht wisst wer ich bin solltet ihr meinen Blog auf mylotro.com lesen. Ich kann's gar nicht erwarten eure Fragen zu beantworten! Ich freue mich ausserdem dass die Red Sox dieses Jahr 8-0 gegen die Yankees stehen.
_Orion: _Hallo an alle! Ich bin Allan "Orion" Maki. Ihr kennt mich vielleicht von so großen hits wie der Wetterspitze, der Bibliothek und Schule von Tham Mirdain, dem Rückzug des Hexenkönigs, dem Monsterplay und aktuell von der Überarbeitung des Lowlevel-Contents.
_Sapience:_ Ich bin Sapience und gehöre zum Community Team. Ich horte Katzen.
_Faya:_ Hallo, ich bin Claire "Faya" Chamielec, die Community Managerin für Codemasters Online
_Jalessa:_ Hallo, ich bin Jalessa aus dem HdRO System-Team. Hoffentlich habt ihr 'ne Menge Fragen über Buch 8. Ich mag Kuchen.  (Anm. d. Übs.: Obama mag auch Kuchen)
_ZombieColumbus:_ Ich bin ZC. Ich bin Spielsystem-Entwickler. Ich kümmere mich um Klassenbalance und Items und arbeite aktuell auch an Skirmishes, aber darüber werden wir heute wohl nicht viel reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Artician: _Hey leute, Artician hier. Ich bin aus dem Weltenbau-Team und habe einige wichtige Entscheidungen über Moria und anstehende Spielinhalte gefällt.

_TLBOH|Fenrir_:  Wird es eine *Neuauflegung der Startgebiete *geben, da Buch 8 nun Bree bearbeitet und Buch 7 die Ered Luin erweitert hat. Werden also die Nordhöhen und Evendim in Zukunft auch verbessert?
_Orion_: Genau das haben wir vor - Ich arbeite sogar gerade jetzt an den einsamen Landen und werde danach die Nordhöhen angehen. Als wir mit dem Überarbeiten der niedrigstufigen Gebiete zu beginn des Jahres anfingen, entschieden wir uns das auch bis mindestens Level 50 durchzuziehen! In Zukunft werden also alle alten Zonen überarbeitet.
 Wenn wir fertig sind sollte es (?) Zonen für Level 22-32 geben, drei für 32-42 und vier für 42-52! (Die Anzahl der ersten Zonen fehlt im Original auch. Ich schätze mal zwei oder drei.


_Flaps_:  In einem früheren Entwicklerchat fragte ich ob es *weitere 24er-Instanzen* geben würde. Leider war die Antwort, dass ihr das erstmal nicht vorhättet - warum?
_Amlug_: Flaps, ich glaube ich war derjenige der dir geantwortet hatte. Obwohl wir keine direkten Pläne für 24-er-Aufgaben ("Spaces", "Räume") haben heisst das nicht, dass wir nie wieder soetwas machen werden. Aber aktuell haben eben 12er-Raids vorrang, und in der voraussehbaren Zukunft wird es auch so bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Fabian_: *Ich habe einen Zwergenwächter, und mir gefällt "Steinerne Ausdauer"* ("Endurance of Stone"). Es scheint aber, dass die Fähigkeit nicht an die "neuen" Resistenzen angepasst wurde. War das so geplant? Wenn dem so ist, sind Elfen- und Menschenwächter nun nicht deutlich im Vorteil, da ihre Rassenfähigkeit ihnen mehr bringt?
_ZombieColumbus_: Wir haben uns entschieden, Steinerne Ausdauer mit Moria nicht zu verbessern da wir das gefühl hatten, die Fähigkeit wäre bereits ziemlich gut. Sogar ohne die neuen Schadensarten hinzuzufügen kann dir die Fähigkeit in vielen Situationen das Leben retten. Wir haben uns darüber unterhalten, eine neue Rasseneigenschaft einzufügen um den Skill zu verbessern, aber aktuell haben wir das nicht vor.


_Marqlar_: Habt ihr vielleicht vor, *alten Content anzupassen, sodass 60er* (Oder eben Charaktere auf dem jeweiligen Maximal-Level) *einen ernstnehmbaren Grund haben könnten, dort wieder hin zu gehen?* Ich finde es ein wenig traurig dass die großartigen Instanzen und Raids wie die Spalte oder Annuminas von von neuen Spielern oft ignoriert werden. Das sind doch wirklich klasse Instanzen, und ich hätte gerne einen Ansporn, auch auf der höchsten Stufe nochmal dort hin zu gehen.
_Sapience_: Amlug schreibt gerade eine wirklich lange und komplexe antwort. Ich glaube seine Schreibprüfung stürzt gleich ab.
_Amlug_: Wir haben darüber intern ziemlich lange diskutiert. Das ist natürlich eine wirklich fesselnde und interessante Idee. Es gibt aber eine Menge Sachen die man dazu bearbeiten müsste damit das wirklich hinhaut und damit es sich nicht anfühlt als würden wir einfach nur alten Inhalt recyclen ohne etwas neues einzubauen. Das wird also in der absehbaren Zukunft nicht kommen, aber wir haben es noch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.

_Eregnos_: *Wird es eine möglichkeit geben, den Rothornpass zu überqueren?* Könnten sich die Orks durchgebuddelt haben? Die Möglichkeit bei Tageslicht von Eregion nach Lothlórien zu wandern wäre großartig!
Artician: Nicht in absehbarer Zukunft. Von der Lore her erlauben die Zeitabläufe noch nicht. In der Zukunft wird es Landrouten über das Nebelgebirge geben, aber definitiv nicht über den Rothornpass.

_Tiren_: *Die Entwickler sind im US-Forum ziemlich aktiv*, danke dafür. So haben wir die möglichkeiten, wirklich direkte Antworten von den Entwicklern zu erhalten, und ich glaube dass es die Art wie das Spiel von uns Spielern aufgefasst und verstanden wird deutlich verbessert. *Aber wir Europäischen spieler können an den Debatten oft nicht einmal teilnehmen* da wir im US-Forum nur schreiben können wenn wir einen Testaccount registrieren. Habt ihr vor, das zu ändern?
_Orion_: Obwohl wir nicht immer im Codemasters-Forum schreiben kann ich dir versichern dass wir dort regelmäßig reinschauen. Wir schreiben zwar nichts, aber wir hängen viel dort rum und sammeln auch von euch Informationen.

_Vaelien_: Glaubt ihr nicht dass ihr durch die *Änderungen an den Sonder-Zutaten für das Crafting* den ganzen Prozess allzu sehr vereinfacht? Wo bleibt die Magie beim Herstellen wenn jeder alles herstellen kann?
_Orion_: Die Veränderungen die wir am Craftingsystem vornehmen erlauben nicht allen Berufungen alles herzustellen. Es erleichtert den Prozess des Sammelns zusätzlicher Zutaten und erlaubt es, die Berufungen voneinander Abhängiger zu machen.
_Orion_: Wir haben nicht vor, Crafting überflüssig zu machen. Tatsächlich haben wir sogar vor, es robuster zu machen und es auf einige größere Veränderungen vorzubereiten. Dazu müssen wir aber sicherstellen dass wir das ganze mehr auf die Spieler fokussieren und einheitliche Zutaten die nicht von zig Monstern die irgendwo rumlungern stammen gehören dazu. ( "we need to ensure that we provide better detail to players ")


_Cosmos_: Habt ihr vor, so im nächsten Jahr *weitere verbesserungen für die Grafik oder die Performance* einzubauen?
_Artician_: Wir bringen konstant verbesserungen an unserer Engine-Performance und Qualität raus, aber das sind normalerweise winzige, kaum zu bermerkende häppchen.
 Zum Beispiel werden in den nächsten Büchern einige Veränderungen an der Grafikengine vorkommen, wie Verbesserungen an der Beleuchtung für Spieler, Shading pro pixel für frills usw. Das werden alles kleine Verbesserungen am Aussehen und der Performance sein, aber in der Absehbaren Zukunft wird es keine großen Veränderungen geben ausser diesem normalen, langsamen allgemeinen Fortschritt. Ich hoffe dass das jetzt sinnvoll klingt.


_Marqlar_: Habt ihr vielleicht vor, *Instanzbasierte PvMP-Kämpfe* einzubauen, in denen man unter gleichen Voraussetzungen kämpfen könnte?
_Artician_: Ich kann leider kaum Antworten weil ich direkt neben Orion sitze, und der ist laut und wortreich.
_Jalessa_: Das würden wir gerne irgendwann mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Meeko_: *Wie wärs wenn ihr die epischen Instanzen in Band 1 erleichtert*, damit nicht so viele Spieler nötig sind um sie zu schaffen... oder vielleicht Mietbare NPCs?
_Orion_: Lustig dass du fragst...  Das Buch 8-Update wird eine erste Änderung in dieser Richtung bieten. Buch 1, Kapitel 11, Orthongoth wird genau soetwas bieten. Und desweiteren - Nach Buch 8 - werden wir das ganze etwas anders angehen. Aktuell beschäftige ich mich damit, sowohl Solo- als auch Gruppenversionen der epischen Instanzen anzubieten, damit Spieler die Wahl haben, wie sie die Epische Geschichte spielen wollen.

_TemplarSilind_: *Kriegen wir Eliteklassen?* Welche die mit einem höheren Level anfangen.
ZombieColumbus: Aktuell haben wir mit Buch 8 nichts in der Richtung vor. Wenn wir weitere Klassen hinzufügen könnten wir nochmal überdenken ob wir sie auf einem höheren Level als 1 beginnen lassen.
 Uns gefällt aber, wie das beim Runenbewahrer und Hüter abgelaufen ist.

_TE|Melgarond_:* In Buch 8 kriegen wir nun ein Rüstungsset mit 20 Strahlen. Ich frage mich ob das in WoW-Gefilde abdriften wird*, wo man Set auf Set sammelt, Set 1 und dann 2 und dann 3...
Amlug: Äh, das ist teilweise schon irgendwie richtig... aber Set 3? Wer hat irgendwas von Set 3 gesagt? Ich bin verwirrt!

_Vetaro_: *Fühlt es sich irgendwie entmutigend an, wenn Spieler sich immer nur auf die schlechten Seiten von neuen Spielinhalten konzentrieren*, sobald diese für eine Weile draussen sind? Kritiker schreien immer viel lauter als die zufriedenen Spieler...
_Orion_: Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Tatsächlich ist Kritik großartig und hilft uns zu wissen wo Verbesserungen nötig sind. Frustration kann aber aufkommen wenn man jemandem nicht so ehrlich antworten kann wie man gerne möchte, weil die Regeln das verbieten. Jedes mal wenn wir etwas negatives finden schauen wir uns objektiv die Beschwerden darüber an, gehen ins Spiel zurück und suchen nach dem Kern des Problems, um zu sehen was diese lauten Stimmen tatsächlich sagen wollen.
 Meistens können diese Schreie sogar mit eher kleinen Dingen beantwortet werden. Manchmal betont das Negative auch tiefsitzendere Probleme. Was ich schon vor langer Zeit gelernt habe ist dass man in diesem Geschäft eine dicke Haut braucht. Immer lächeln und nie zeigen dass du am schwitzen bist.

_Morymmus_: Ich spiele einen 60er Wächter auf Morthond. Wir stehen jetzt vor dem problem *dass Wächter* für den Watcher oder den Filikul-Raid *eigentlich nicht mehr nötig sind*. Tatsächlich kommen die meisten Instanzen ziemlich gut ohne uns aus. Habt ihr irgendwie vor, den Wächter wieder ins Spiel zu bringen? Instanzen die nicht so auf Schaden fokussiert sind zum Beispiel?
_Amlug_: Wir haben wirklich nicht vor, Wächter überflüssig zu machen. Tanklug wäre wirklich böse! Wir aben den Watcher verbessert, und eine ganze Reihe Bosse in Dar Narbugud brauchen einen oder sogar mehr tanks. Wir werden den Wächter mit Content wirklich nicht rauswerfen.
_Jalessa_: Wir werden auch einige Änderungen am System machen die Wächter in Instanzen erwünschter machen werden. Wir sind dabei gerade noch in einem frühen Stadium, dazu kann ich also leider gerade nichts genaueres sagen.

_Vaelien_: *Werden vielleicht weitere Craftingrezepte eingeführt, speziell abwechslungsreiche? *Momentan ist alles ziemlich genormt, und das Crafting scheint auch weit hinter Drops und Questbelohnungen zu liegen.
_Orion:_ Wir haben da pläne..  aktuell können wir den Schleier des Schweigens noch nicht lüften, aber ich kann dir soviel sagen: Ich freue mich schon sehr auf das was wir vorhaben und es wird Crafter im ganzen Spiel wirklich wirklich froh machen.

_Sylvatica Snowbourn_: *Können wir vielleicht neue Klassen auf der Monsterseite erwarten?* Zum Beispiel Menschen aus Harad oder Rhûnländer?
_Jalessa_: Erstmal nicht, Sylvatica.

_Oli Reborn_: *Wird der Watcher auch einen Hoffnungsbuff droppen, so wie Thaurlach und Thorog?*
_Amlug_: Kommt beim Watcher oder mit Buch 8 leider nicht vor, sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Eregnos_: *Erhalten Monsterspieler auch eine Schnellreisefunktion?*
_Jalessa_: Da Monsterspieler bereits mithilfe von Karten reisen können sehen wir aktuell keinen Bedarf nach weiteren "schnellen" Reisemöglichkeiten.

_Firemozzi_: *Können wir einen Editor für .ABC-Dateien im Spiel erhalten oder soetwas?* Zum Komponieren von neuen Liedern oder so.
_Orion:_ Es gibt wirklich viele .abc-Editoren im Netz. Wir haben wirklich nicht vor, noch einen weiteren für HdRO zu machen.

_Tholori_: Bezüglich neuem content, habt ihr schonmal über *Holzboote als Reisemethode* nachgedacht, wie mit Pferden?
_Artician_: Ja, wir haben schon eine ganze Reihe Reiseoptionen bedacht. Und wenn man die Wassermassen bedenkt die auf uns zuschwappen, wie der Anduin der an Lorien grenzt. Wir haben eine schnellreiseroute über Evendim eingeführt, aber wir haben in der näheren Zukunft keine Pläne um speziell etwas mit Büchern einzufügen, obwohl es definitiv in der Diskussion stand, für jene die schnelle Reisen oder viel rumgeschwimme nicht mögen.
_Amlug_: Ich mag schwimmen!
Artician haut Amlug eine Forelle ins Gesicht

_Hakhu_: *Nach den Änderungen an  der Erfahrungstreppe mit Buch 7 habe ich das Gefühl dass ich zu schnell levele*. Ich hab Forochel schon ganz übersprungen (leider) und noch nichtmal irgendwelchen End-Content wie Carn Dûm, Bilwissdorf oder die Schule/Bibliothek gesehen, dabei bin ich schon halb 56.  Mit Moria habe ich noch nichtmal angefangen. War das von euch so geplant? Habt ihr vielleicht vor, das wieder anzupassen?
_ZombieColumbus_: Während wir nicht vorhatten, Spielern den Eindruck zu geben dass sie zu schnell leveln, ist das Problem immerhin besser als wenn das Gegenteil der Fall wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit die Schatten von Angmar herauskamen haben wir immer mehr Spielinhalte eingefügt damit Spieler die Wahl hätten, was sie spielen wollten und was nicht, anstatt allen Spielern immer wieder eine und die selbe Route durch das Spiel aufzuzwingen.
 Wir sind jetzt an einem Punkt wo du einen zweitcharakter anfangen könntest und dabei durch komplett andere Gegenden wandern könntest als beim ersten mal. Wir glauben dass das etwas gutes ist, und kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Sasco_BW_: Hergestellte Gegenstände benennen zu können wenn man einen kritischen Erfolg erzielte ist Klasse. Ist es möglich dass ihr das noch erweitert, um *dem Hersteller zum Beispiel die Wahl über das Aussehen des Gegenstandes zu überlassen*?
Jalessa: Das ist 'ne tolle Idee Sasco - die steht schon ziemlich lange auf unserer eigenen Wunschliste. Sie liegt bei uns im Keller unter einem großen Stein begraben. ("We'll keep it tucked away.")


_Lem_: Werden *in Buch 8 irgendwelche neuen Fähigkeiten für die Klassen eingeführt*, oder überhaupt bevor die Levelbegrenzung erhöht wird?
_ZombieColumbus_: Das haben wir nicht vor. Viele Spieler haben bereits alle ihre Schnellleisten vollgepackt, und die Klassen haben Skillrotationen mit denen wir sehr zufrieden sind. Wir werden die vorhandenen Fähigkeiten weiter verbessern, aber erwarte vorerst keine neuen.

_Meeko_: *Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn mein Charakter seitwärts im Damensattel oder in der Grätsche auf dem Pferd reiten könnte*. Das würde meinen weiblichen Charakteren wirklich besser stehen. (Anm. d. Übs. Damensattel)
_Artician_: Das ist eine wirklich coole Idee. Das haben wir aktuell nicht vor, aber ich werde das mal dem Team vorstellen und behaupten, das wäre mir selber eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Fabian_: *Wann kommt Buch 8?*
_Jalessa_: Bald (tm)
_Sapience_: Bald! (Echt jetzt...)
_Amlug_: Haltet euch bereit.
_ZombieColumbus_: Baldig
_Faya_: Bald!
_Artician_: Hä? Was?
_Orion_: Bald-mäßig
_Jalessa_: 2009
_Sapience_: Wat! Bestätigt!
_Amlug_: Vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Orion_: Moment, wo bin ich?
_ZombieColumbus_: Wer seid'n ihr?!?
_Amlug_: GEHIRNE!
_ZombieColumbus_: In Amlug? Eher nicht.
_Jalessa_: Brenne
_Amlug_: 4 +3 = ??
_Sapience_: Er kann Mathe!
_ZombieColumbus_: 0:-)


_Vincent_: *Habt ihr vor weitere Funktionen für Housing einzubauen?*
_Artician_: Das würden wir mit Freuden tun!

_IRCGuest320_: *Kriegen Monsterspieler Klassen-Eigenschaften* wie Spieler der Freien Völker?
_Jalessa_: Das könnten wir tatsächlich mal überdenken.

_Felou_: Hallo. Ich bin ein Rollenspieler auf Estell. Aktuell hängen alle Spieler in Moria und Lórien rum wegen der Waffen-Erfahrung.... Habt ihr vor, oder nur in Betracht gezogen, n*eue Quests oder Crafting-Instanzen in Eriador* zu platzieren (wie Breeland, Ered Luin, Auenland, Evendim etc.) damit auch alte Gebiete mit Hochstufigen Charakteren bevölkert werden?
_Orion_: Highlevel-Content in Lowlevel-Gebieten einzubauen ist immer schwer. Das heisst nicht dass wir nicht unser bestes tun werden um ein paar hochstufige Gebiete in Eriador einzufügen. Aber dafür haben wir wohl erst nach der Überarbeitung zeit an der wir momentan arbeiten. (Siehe Frage 1 oben)

_TalJohn_: *Wieso sind bei vielen schwereren Quests keine Belohnungen für alle Klassen dabei?* Oftmals gibt es nur Belohnungen für ein paar wenige Klassen...
_ZombieColumbus_: Belohnungen für alle 9 Klassen einzubauen ist nicht wirklich praktikabel. Wir versuchen natürlich die Belohnungen für so viele Spieler wie möglich ansprechend zu gestalten, aber wir haben nicht vor, jede Quest für alle Klassen mit idealen Belohnungen auszustatten.

_Meeko_: LMAO sag Artician ich glaube ich hab mich in ihn verliebt  (Anm.: Sie hatte zuvor gefragt ob die epischen Instanzen erleichtert würden und ob sie damenhaft reiten könnte)
_Artician_: Das ist keine Frage.
_Jalessa_: Ochhhhhh
_Orion_: Iiiiih! Der ist doch haarig und riecht wie Bigfoot!
Sapience wendet sich davon ab
_ZombieColumbus _wird zu Stein
_Gatzby _macht Barry White an (Anm. d. Übs.:Barry White)
_Amlug_: Bildbeweis oder es stimmt nicht (Anm. d. Übs.2: 4chan-Witz)
_ZombieColumbus _wird zu Stein
_Artician_: Hey, ich bin dran mit antworten: Ihr seid gar nicht dran mit Tippen!
_ZombieColumbus_: Hab meine IRC-Chatbefehle vergessen...
_Amlug_: Artician und Meeko sitzen unter'm Baum..
_Orion_: Gebt mir 'ne Axt.
_ZombieColumbus _zerfällt zu Staub
_Amlug_: Und meinen Bogen!
_ZombieColumbus_: lol
_Sapience_: Oh mann... ich glaube ich brauch' bald 'nen neuen Job...
_Jalessa_: Ich liege gerade mit Acht verkrümmten Beinen da und bin tot.
Artician seufzt
_ZombieColumbus_: Danke an alle
_Amlug_: Danke ihr alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir hatten spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Allgemeines Verabschieden]


----------



## Norei (12. Juni 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> gibt doch da oben einen Sticky mit den Regeln, da heißt es:
> 
> Wer was reinstellt muss es vorher auch übersetzen
> 
> ...


Vetaro ist doch fast noch neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke, prima gemacht. Nur schade, dass meine Frage, ob sie mit dem Jägerschaden so zufrieden sind, nicht beantwortet wurde.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Juni 2009)

Warcry.com hat schon schnell reagiert als ich auf die anstehende Übersetzung hingewiesen hab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommentar zur Übersetzung: Das ganze hat genau zwei Stunden gedauert. Ich habe oft Formulierungen angepasst, die keine entscheidenden Bedeutungen verändern (z.B. "are there any plans to" übersetzt mit "kriegen wir vielleicht..."), bei den wichtigen Punkten (z.B. _wie_ wahrscheinlich es ist, dass etwas kommt) aber darauf geachtet, genau zu sein.

 Übersetzungsarbeit macht am meisten Spaß wenn man kürzere Texte bekommt, oder wenn die Übersetzung wie hier einen Sinnvollen Nutzen hat (im Gegensatz dazu, wenn man sie als Hausaufgabe macht).
Ich mein, ich krieg dafür ja kein Geld oder so.
Kriegst du dafür Geld, Dargrimm?
Hoffentlich.


----------



## TheONE§ (13. Juni 2009)

ich denke, vetaro, du uebst hier schon mal fuer deinen späteren beruf (online-redaktör),
und das auch noch kostenlos!

ne, ohne das original gelesen zu haben, vertraue ich deiner uebersetzung voll und ganz.
liest sich gut. danke fuer die muehe.

zum chat selber kann ich nur sagen, mensch was die immer alles in der mache haben
und worüber sie selber auch schon alles nachgedacht hatten, respekt! schade nur, dass dann
immer zeit, geld und menschen fehlen, das auch so umzusetzen.


----------



## Caskaja (13. Juni 2009)

Danke Vetaro :-)

Konnte zwar gestern den Chat verfolgen und hab auch einiges verstanden, aber nicht wirklich alles. Nun aber *gg*


----------



## Voodjin (13. Juni 2009)

Die Entwickler sind alle leicht verrückt. War echt witzig zu lesen. Danke für die Übersetzung Vetaro.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2009)

Nice Vetaro 
Die entwickler scheinen ja gut drauf zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Juni 2009)

Hier zum Vergleich der gleiche Thread auf HdRO.de: http://forum.hdro.de/thread.php?threadid=15317

/discuss


----------



## Kizna (13. Juni 2009)

Danke fürs Reinstellen. Hatte gestern leider nicht die Möglichkeit den Chat zu verfolgen.


----------



## Dwarim (13. Juni 2009)

@Vetaro

Gute Übersetzung, liest sich super, klasse gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



TheONE§ schrieb:


> zum chat selber kann ich nur sagen, mensch was die immer alles in der mache haben
> und worüber sie selber auch schon alles nachgedacht hatten, respekt! schade nur, dass dann
> immer zeit, geld und menschen fehlen, das auch so umzusetzen.




Da muss ich dir allerdings zustimmen, guter Wille ist ja schön, aber das, was alles geplant ist, *kann* garnicht geschafft werden, vor allem nicht mit ihrem Budget.

Vielleicht sollten sie einfach mal ihre Vorstellungen und Wünsche ein wenig zurück schrauben, und sich darauf konzentrieren, was sie wirklich schaffen können, was die Spielerschaft trotzdem erfreut.

Es geht allerdings auch immer weiter in Richtung WoW. Z.B. die Epische Handlung komplett alleine spielbar zu machen, halte ich für Sinnlos, überhaupt alles auf solo-Spieler zuzuschneiden ist in meinen Augen sinnlos. Warum spiele ich ein Online-Spiel, wenn ich eh alles alleine durchlaufen kann?
Und dass jetzt Rüstungssets eingebaut werden, die man früher oder später haben MUSS, finde ich kacke, denn genau das ist, bzw war es, was HdRo ausgemacht hat, es wäre wirklich schade, wenn das der Fall werden würde.


so far
Dwarim


----------



## Nexrahkk (13. Juni 2009)

danke für die übersetzung, vetaro!


----------



## Flixl (14. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Egooz (14. Juni 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> @Vetaro
> 
> Gute Übersetzung, liest sich super, klasse gemacht.
> 
> ...


Da schließ ich mich an, danke schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Dwarim schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir allerdings zustimmen, guter Wille ist ja schön, aber das, was alles geplant ist, *kann* garnicht geschafft werden, vor allem nicht mit ihrem Budget.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten sie einfach mal ihre Vorstellungen und Wünsche ein wenig zurück schrauben, und sich darauf konzentrieren, was sie wirklich schaffen können, was die Spielerschaft trotzdem erfreut.


Ich nehm die Aussagen auch erst ernst wenn man davon offiziell in den Patchnotes was lesen kann. Sollte man sich mittlerweile auch bei Lotro angewöhnen.



Dwarim schrieb:


> Es geht allerdings auch immer weiter in Richtung WoW. Z.B. die Epische Handlung komplett alleine spielbar zu machen, halte ich für Sinnlos, überhaupt alles auf solo-Spieler zuzuschneiden ist in meinen Augen sinnlos. Warum spiele ich ein Online-Spiel, wenn ich eh alles alleine durchlaufen kann?
> Und dass jetzt Rüstungssets eingebaut werden, die man früher oder später haben MUSS, finde ich kacke, denn genau das ist, bzw war es, was HdRo ausgemacht hat, es wäre wirklich schade, wenn das der Fall werden würde.


Es gibt immer mehr Leute die das (leider) gut finden, ich hatte darüber erst in nem anderen Thread ne Diskussion. Und ohne jetzt ne AION-Diskussion anzufangen, aber dort wird man von Anfang an ans Gruppenspiel gewöhnt...MM(ULTIPLAYER)O halt und das ist klasse, für mich ein riesen Pluspunkt für ein Onlinespiel. Soloplay als Lückenfüller find ich gut, aber besonders seit Moria ist Gruppenspiel außerhalb der Instanzen der Lückenfüller geworden, schade.

Zu den Rüstungssets...bin ich kein Freund von, aber es ist ja zumindest im Moment recht einfach an die Teil ranzukommen und daher ok. Wenn die Sets aus dem B8-Raid aber quasi "Pflicht" werden um neue Inhalte erforschen zu können wirds für mich kritisch. Mal schauen wie es wird, liest sich evtl. schlimmer als es inGame dann wird.


----------



## Kizna (14. Juni 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> was ich aber gut finde ist, dass sie die alten gebiete nocmal überarbeiten und somit an die neue levelkurve anpassen. so passiert es nciht wie bei WoW, dass man viele gebiete nur zum teil oder überhaupt nicht sieht weil es zu schnell geht. auch wenn die levelkurve nicht ganz so stark angehoben wurde.



Sie wollen die alten Gebiete anpassen ja, aber wo genau liest du etwas davon, dass es sich der Levelkurve einfügen soll? Sie haben ganz klar und deutlich geschrieben, dass es gewollt ist mehr Level Content als notwenig zu besitzen um den Spieler eine Auswahlmöglichkeit zu geben. Finde es so auch richtig, da ich nicht der Typ bin der krankhaft jeder Quest nachrenne will um es irgendwie mit guten Gewissen in das nächste Gebiet zu schaffen. Hier hat WoW ganz klar und deutlich den großen Vorteil, dass es durch sein hohes Alter eine Fülle an Quest hat, von denen man nun eine Auswahlmöglichkeit besitzt. Jenes macht ein Spiel viel flexibler und gibt mir das Gefühl nicht mit jeden Char auf der gleichen Schiene reiten zu müssen.


----------



## Flixl (14. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## hendlbrust (15. Juni 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> @Vetaro
> 
> 
> Es geht allerdings auch immer weiter in Richtung WoW. Z.B. die Epische Handlung komplett alleine spielbar zu machen, halte ich für Sinnlos, überhaupt alles auf solo-Spieler zuzuschneiden ist in meinen Augen sinnlos. Warum spiele ich ein Online-Spiel, wenn ich eh alles alleine durchlaufen kann?




Weil auch ein verträumtes Onlinegame wie HdRO früher oder später sicherstellen muss, daß genug Nachwuchs nachkommt (und damit zahlende Kundschaft, die man aber teilweise von den andern  Onlinegames rüberholt ) ....und das geht sicher leichter wenn du ned wegen jeder 2. Quest ne Gruppe langwierig suchen musst (heutzutage will man eben schnell weiterkommen..ob im game oder RL). Und kommts bitte ned immer mit dem alten Gschichtl..nur weil es online is, darf es auch automatisch nur immer mit Gruppen sein. 1. Geht beides  2. Bleibt eh noch  Raiden..und Inis..chatten und RPG....soviel zu deinem "sinnlos"


----------

